# Can't get my TiVoCasts in HD



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I had decided to transfer some of my video podcast subscriptions from my S3 to my Roamio. And by "transfer", I mean redo them on the new box. I noticed that the old "Web Videos" HME app doesn't seem to be available anywhere on the Roamio (?), but under Download Manager, it said to use Search.

So, I searched for "Tekzilla". It came up in the results, and it had a little "HD" logo on it. Great, I thought -- subscribe. But to my dismay, when I looked at the downloaded video, it was 480p. Meanwhile, my S3 is still downloading new episodes in 720p, so I know it's not that they're unavailable or that the feed changed.

There was only one search result for Tekzilla, and there was no option to select the resolution. Is there a way around this?

(The same thing happened with "HD Nation", which is why I said "TiVoCast*s*". But I quit trying after seeing those two.)


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> There was only one search result for Tekzilla, and there was no option to select the resolution. Is there a way around this?
> 
> (The same thing happened with "HD Nation", which is why I said "TiVoCast*s*". But I quit trying after seeing those two.)


My searches for both of those returned both HD and sd versions. The HD links returned 480p results. This was true on both my Premiere and Roamio.

However when I went back to get the sd versions the searches only returned the "HD" versions.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

I did some more looking. It's not quite as easy on the Roamio since "Browse Web Videos" was removed but I did a search for CNet and streamed the same clip in HD and SD. The HD was 1080p24 and the SD was 480p.

Stream vs. download was the same.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Revision 3 videos through universal search are kinda borked. They're not HD for me either, and the feeds seems to have stopped back in February.

The HME method worked fine until now with it being removed on Roamio. Premiere users might lose access with the fall update too?


----------



## whwalton (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a thread I had with Tivo concerning this... I hope they send out an update that fixes it.

Subject web video's on Roamio

Discussion Thread
Response (Janee)	*09/11/2013 05:47 PM*
Hello William,

Thank you for your reply. I would be happy to continue assisting you with this.

After doing some research, I was able to replicate the same issue with Tekzilla and HD Nation only showing old videos after locating them via a search. I've forwarded this issue on to our top level of technical support for further research. This process typically takes between 3 - 5 business days to complete. You can check back at any time via chat, email or phone support for updates on this issue.

Please contact us again if you have any questions or concerns and we would be happy to help you. Thank you for choosing TiVo and have a great day!

130910-009425 is the reference number for this inquiry. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to respond to this email, please log into your account at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
Janee'

TiVo Customer Support Representative

------------------------------------------------------------
Customer (William Walton)	*09/11/2013 06:44 AM*
This doesn't work... it's what I did for HD Nation, I registered for a season pass, but when I browse the episodes the last one available is from February, while my Premier (which I had also set up a season pass on (records a new episode every Thursday). To set it up on the premier I did the following:
- find TV, movies & video's
- Browse Web Video's
- Video podcasts
- HD
in this list I scheduled a "season pass" for:
HD Nation
HD NASA
Tekzilla
(to name a few)
I'd really like to be able to do the same thing on my Roamio

--------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Sarah)	*09/10/2013 02:51 PM*

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with your questions today.

We are sorry to hear that you are having that issue with your Web Videos on your new TiVo box. You should be able to setup the Season Passes just as you did with your older TiVo box. From Tivo Central®, select 'Find TV, movies, & videos,' then choose 'Search.' You can also try doing a RSS feed manually.

Answer Title: Custom RSS Feeds - Troubleshooting
Answer Link: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1413

The reference number for this inquiry is 130910-009425. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
SArah

TiVo Customer Support Representative

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Customer (William Walton)	*09/10/2013 08:20 AM*
On my Premier I was able to schedule "web video's" (example: Tekzilla, HD nation, etc.) to download automatically (like having a season pass). I don't seem to be able to find that option on the Roamio (I did find HD Nation, but the last available show offered was from February). The last one I got on my premier was last Thursday (weekly show). How can I get this to work on my Roamio?


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I've been working with them on this for a few weeks now. There's actually a lot MORE than that. I went down the FULL LIST of Revision 3 shows, and determined all of their status. If it is not listed from Revision 3 then it is working fine. The KEY seems to be did this show exist before Feb 2013? If it did, then it's likely broken. The reason is Rev3 changed all their RSS feeds in Feb 2013. If a show existed before then, TiVo can't see the new episodes. If it's a new show after that, no problem.

This also actually isn't a Roamio problem. The same problem exists on my Premiere box, but because you can use custom RSS feeds on a Premiere, it's not a problem getting the videos you want.

Videos that are broken (meaning they only show old episodes when you search):

Amplified
Annie's Bits
Big cat rescue 
DNews
Destructoid
Gizmoslip
GoRemy
Hd nation *
Hak5
Hak tip
Hard news
Mobilegeeks
RatedRR
Rev3 Games originals (Rev3 Games)
Scam School
Soldier knows best
Stuff they don't want you to know
Stuff you should know
Stuff of genius
TechnoBuffalo
Tekzilla *
The Philip defranco show
Ty's iHelp
Variant 
Melodysheep

Videos that are just not listed:
brainstuff
Brew age
Carstuff 
Discovery dinosaurs
Discovery sharks
Discovery space
Fw: Thinking
Revision3 One offs
SGNL
Stuff to blow your mind
Testtube one offs
The Ben heck show

Also..



> We are sorry to hear that you are having that issue with your Web Videos on your new TiVo box. You should be able to setup the Season Passes just as you did with your older TiVo box. From Tivo Central®, select 'Find TV, movies, & videos,' then choose 'Search.' You can also try doing a RSS feed manually.


Where is manual RSS feed? It appears to be GONE in the Roamio software. It's still there in the Premiere boxes, though.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

The long form HD Nation has been moved/ resurrected to the Tech feed over on You Tube.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I get the long form TechFeed HD Nation on my S3 and Premiere by selecting it in the list of podcasts, just as always. In fact, I already had HD Nation set to download, then after the first few episodes, Revison3 announced HD Nation was being expanded beyond the YouTube Channel, and it was from then on that the TiVo started downloading each episode each week like it had in the past without any actions from me. It is in HD.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

tenthplanet said:


> The long form HD Nation has been moved/ resurrected to the Tech feed over on You Tube.


This is true, that the long form HD Nation now lives in Tech Feed. HOWEVER...

On the RSS feed, it is still shown in it's old slot when the show was long form awhile ago. It is NOT in the Tech Feed RSS feed.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Posted over on the Rev3 forums, as well as posted on their support forums.

Anyone have any idea how to get ahold of anyone privately at Rev3 about this?


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

Same problem here - only rev 3 videos that show are the Feb 2013 vids. Now hopefully tivo will fix the problem.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I contacted a few people at Revision 3, including some on air talent. They said they're looking into it now.


----------



## andcbii (Jul 15, 2009)

Joe Siegler said:


> I contacted a few people at Revision 3, including some on air talent. They said they're looking into it now.


I'm disappointed with Rev3's response to this issue. It took almost a week for them to reply the the tread i started on their website. Their "Support" forums isn't very active. You would think someone could check it at least once a day. If they don't care about getting this fixed; I'm fine not watching.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I found a workaround for this problem. It's not a complete fix mind you (that will take intervention from TiVo's back end), but..

If you go through the TiVo website, and look up the web videos for download there, I've been able to get the ones I've wanted subscribed properly THAT way. The ones I reported (Soldier Knows Best, Tekzilla, Destructoid, HD Nation, & Rev3Games) I was all able to subscribe to using this method. So my personal panic over not being able to subscribe to them is over, but the core problem is still there with TiVo's search. I did not go down the full list of Rev3 shows, as there's like 25 of them or so - I just checked the five or so I wanted to subscribe to, but couldn't.

Linkage: https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.webvideos.page

So the bottom line is that these shows are in the TiVo system, since the website can see them, but if you Search on a TiVo Premiere or Roamio box for them, it shows the old Febuary 2013 feed content. If I had to GUESS, the "show ID" is not set correctly on the search. But that's an issue for TiVo's back end.

For the record, I know Destructoid is ending their show, but I still wanted to see if I could get it going, as it was one of the "broken" ones.


----------



## Todd B. (Feb 6, 2002)

Joe Siegler said:


> If you go through the TiVo website, and look up the web videos for download there, I've been able to get the ones I've wanted subscribed properly THAT way.
> 
> Linkage: https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.webvideos.page


Thanks for that tip. I was able to get my Revision 3 show feeds successfully subscribed that way.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Joe Siegler said:


> I found a workaround for this problem. It's not a complete fix mind you (that will take intervention from TiVo's back end), but..


D'oh, wish I saw this post sooner. Great work-around.

Man, Tivo's website is slow.


----------



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

When I try to schedule Tekzilla from TiVo.com, I'm getting the message "We're sorry, there are no episodes for this web video."


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Patrick said:


> When I try to schedule Tekzilla from TiVo.com, I'm getting the message "We're sorry, there are no episodes for this web video."


You the same guy I just replied to on the rev3 forums? Their site seems stuck, I can't get anything to respond in the web videos area tonight. Might be having global problems right now.


----------



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

Joe Siegler said:


> You the same guy I just replied to on the rev3 forums? Their site seems stuck, I can't get anything to respond in the web videos area tonight. Might be having global problems right now.


Yes, same guy. While I hope they can fix the Revision3 problem correctly, I'll settle for your workaround if the TiVo server starts behaving.

Thanks for your help on this issue over the past several months!


----------



## LKMcMillen (Nov 18, 2004)

The TiVo Roamio (When it works... I've been waiting for 8 days for an RMA replacement of my inoperative Roamio, which has yet to ship - See RMA131014004491) is great for recording and searching OTA and cable television broadcasts. 

But the ROKU 3 is the far superior product for streamed internet video. Especially with video streamed from YouTube, Vimeo, Netflix, Amazon.com, HBO Go, Showtime Anytime, VUDU and Hulu.

DVR Nirvana would be a TiVo ROKU device. In the meantime, it would be helpful if the TiVo remote's input button would better integrate with my television and allow me to use the up and down, and select function to navigate my television's menu system to select the desired input, rather than having to use only the input button for those functions.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

LKMcMillen said:


> it would be helpful if the TiVo remote's input button would better integrate with my television and allow me to use the up and down, and select function to navigate my television's menu system to select the desired input, rather than having to use only the input button for those functions.


Currently, each of the remote's buttons sends out a specific code, that doesn't change. To do what you're describing, the Input key would have to not merely send out a code, but change the state of the remote, such that the arrow and select keys would send out completely different codes than they normally do. Presumably, pressing Select would then return it to the normal mode. Or maybe that's something that would have to work differently for different sets? Anyway, it's a significant added layer of complexity for a fairly marginal function, IMHO.


----------



## LKMcMillen (Nov 18, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Currently, each of the remote's buttons sends out a specific code, that doesn't change. To do what you're describing, the Input key would have to not merely send out a code, but change the state of the remote, such that the arrow and select keys would send out completely different codes than they normally do. Presumably, pressing Select would then return it to the normal mode. Or maybe that's something that would have to work differently for different sets? Anyway, it's a significant added layer of complexity for a fairly marginal function, IMHO.


Actually, what I'd like is TiVo's input button to function the same as the input button on my television's (Vizio) remote control, which is to open the television's source input menu; for it's up and down arrows to work as they should, moving up or down in the input menu; and it's select button to select the chosen input listed in the menu. As it is, once the input button on the TiVo remote is pressed, the television's input menu is displayed, but the TiVo's arrows and select functions have no effect on the input menu. I have to press the TiVo input button to cycle down (and only down) through the televison's input menu, until my desired input is highlighted, then wait a few seconds for the selection to be automagically accepted with no additional input from the TiVo remote.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I understand what you want, and it's the same as what I said. I see no purpose to your reply.


----------

